# Installer carte OSM dans High Sierra



## Nico9 (1 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Afin de pouvoir utiliser tout le potentiel de BaseCamp de Garmin, je voudrais installer une carte open street map téléchargée depuis ici: http://garmin.openstreetmap.nl/

J'ai obtenu facilement les tuiles de carte souhaitées, mais... ensuite ça s'est gâté.

En effet, je ne parviens pas à les installer sur mon Mac alors que sur Windows ça a l'air un jeu d'enfant (cliquer sur le fichier .exe).

Là j'ai obtenu des fichiers .mdr, .mdx et . srt

J'ai eu beau cliquer dessus, mon iMac m'informe que je n'ai pas le programme pour les lire...

Que faire ? Merci d'avance pour vos conseils et soutiens.

Joyeuses Pâques à tous!


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2018)

Tu peux déjà essayer d'installer une application qui prend en charge ces fichiers, comme JOSM (voir ici).


----------



## Nico9 (2 Avril 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Tu peux déjà essayer d'installer une application qui prend en charge ces fichiers, comme JOSM (voir ici).



Merci bompi. Je vais essayer cela bientôt.


----------

